# 5000 postings Geef-A-Weg



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ja, jullie hebben gelijk, ik heb nog helemaal geen 5000 postings!

Maar ons subforum heeft intussen wel de 5k gehaald! 

Kaliber 2010 is de laatste maanden steeds harder aan het groeien, wat ik erg mooi vind om te zien. Het een na het andere subforum halen we in qua aantallen bijdragen en dit sneeuwbaleffect zal hopelijk nog even door blijven rollen  Ik ben blij dat we dit met z'n allen voor elkaar krijgen zonder dat de prettige sfeer verloren gaat! Beter nog, de meeting vorige maand heeft Kaliber alleen maar sterker gemaakt!

Als bedankje aan alle bijdragers zat ik eens door mijn verzameling heen te zoeken naar een geschikt horloge om weg te geven. Blijkt dat het niet zo makkelijk is om één van je kindjes aan te wijzen ;-)

Toch, deze Zarya (Заря in het Cyrillisch) wil ik wel ter adoptie aanbieden! Heb het horloge pakweg twee jaar geleden nieuw gekocht van Zenitar, maar heb het in die tijd hooguit een keer of drie/vier gedragen. Het horloge is dus nog vrijwel in nieuwstaat, op het bandje na, waar ik een paar extra gaatjes in heb moeten maken. Ik heb soms het idee dat er wat vingerafdrukken op enkele van de uurindices staan, maar dat kan ook aan mijn visueel vermogen liggen 

Dan nu nog een manier bedenken om iemand aan te wijzen, hmmm.

Weet je wat, iedereen mag een gokje doen over de kast+kroon-diameter van dit horloge, met twee cijfers achter de komma! Tot op een honderste millimeter dus :-d Ik zal een paar daagjes wachten en dan haal ik een digitale schuifmaat tevoorschijn om te kijken wie er het dichtst bij zat!

Effe een tipje, het ligt tussen de 36.00 en 38.00mm!
 
Verzendkosten zijn uiteraard voor mijn rekening (ook als het naar Texas of Belgie moet ;-))

Succes heren, doe maar een gokje, maar vooral: bedankt voor het meewerken aan de mijlpaal die we nu bereikt hebben!! 

-------------------------

Op zoek naar een nieuw huis:


----------



## Vleeshomp (May 31, 2011)

Gaaf idee!

Ik ga voor de 37.87mm


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Voordat iemand dezelfde maat plaats:

36,63 mm


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Totally cool idee.

Ik denk 37,68


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Leuk gebaar kerel!!

36,84mm


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Tof idee, ik ga voor 37,54 mm


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

Wie niet waagt, niet wint 

Mijn gokje: 37,38mm.


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Leuk!

Naaaaaaauw..... 37,00 mm


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Een prachtig gebaar! Ik hoop de volgende keer ook bij een meeting te kunnen zijn. Mijn gok is 36,75.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Ha, Leuk , een Raad de Horlogediameter 

Is 37,89 mm al geweest. Ik hoop dat het morgen afgekoeld is, anders geeft je schuifmaat waarschijnlijk een grotere maat aan dan gemiddeld ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Sjors said:


> Ha, Leuk , een Raad de Horlogediameter
> 
> Is 37,89 mm al geweest. Ik hoop dat het morgen afgekoeld is, anders geeft je schuifmaat waarschijnlijk een grotere maat aan dan gemiddeld ;-)
> 
> ...


Volgens mij zit jij dan juist wel goed; als het niet is afgekoeld!! Je hebt namelijk de grootste maat opgegeven.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Hahaha, die digitale schuifmaten kan je gelukkig op 0.00 calibreren ;-)

Tenzij het horloge is uitgezet door de hitte :-d


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Ha, ha, ik doelde dus op het laatste, maar idd, de schuifmaat kan natuurlijk ook uitzetten...


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Sjors said:


> Ha, ha, ik doelde dus op het laatste, maar idd, de schuifmaat kan natuurlijk ook uitzetten...


Wil 'm voor de zekerheid wel even in het vriesvak leggen maar weet niet of de uiteindelijke winnaar er dan nog veel aan heeft


----------



## william91 (May 27, 2007)

Ik kan mij niets voorstellen bij een horloge diameter van 36 tot 38mm. Mijn eerste gedachte; droegen ( dragen :-s) mannen horloges van deze afmeting, laat staan Ruskies? :think: . 
Helder moment, ik heb nog ergens in een mooie houten horlogekist, een aantal oude Seamasters verstopt. Eén uit de jaren vijftig en zo´n jaren 70 quarts titanium/goud (nou ja) "Seamaster" setje, één voor hem en één voor haar = :-x! 
Dus ik de oude Seamasters meten met een m´n analoge schuifmaatje, zijn ze nog kleiner, rond de 34,5 en 35mm inclusief kroon! Heren horloges o|
Gokken maar: 36,78mm
Eigenlijk hoop ik dat ik niet win, vond het gewoon leuk om dit onderzoekje even te doen :-d en zo mijn bijdrage te leveren aan de volgende 5000.
Grtn uit Ams


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

william91 said:


> Ik kan mij niets voorstellen bij een horloge diameter van 36 tot 38mm. Mijn eerste gedachte; droegen ( dragen :-s) mannen horloges van deze afmeting, laat staan Ruskies? :think: .
> Helder moment, ik heb nog ergens in een mooie houten horlogekist, een aantal oude Seamasters verstopt. Eén uit de jaren vijftig en zo´n jaren 70 quarts titanium/goud (nou ja) "Seamaster" setje, één voor hem en één voor haar = :-x!
> Dus ik de oude Seamasters meten met een m´n analoge schuifmaatje, zijn ze nog kleiner, rond de 34,5 en 35mm inclusief kroon! Heren horloges o|
> Gokken maar: 36,78mm
> ...


Hehe, uit Rusland en China (de authentieke merken) komen nog genoeg nieuwe horloges met kleinere kastdiameters hoor! 
Of wat te denken van een Rolex Air-King? Kleiner dan deze Zarya, maar toch een herenhorloge dat nog steeds wordt verkocht voor leuke prijzen.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Grappig en prijzenswaardig initiatief, Mart |>

Toevallig wel: van het weekend bedacht ik ook dat we heel dicht bij de 5000 posts zitten en gegeven het kleine aantal contribuanten (of zijn het toch contribeurs?) kunnen we dus gerust stellen dat dit een heel actief hoekje is. Beter dan de conclusie dat wij maar slap ouwehoeren :-x

Anyway, hoe maak ik nou een goede schatting van de diameter van dit horloge? Google levert niet veel op, anders dan dit plaatje:










Omdat het horloge niet recht van boven gefotografeerd is, vertekent e.e.a. een beetje en wordt het moeilijk de afmeting te bepalen. Maar goed, toch een poging gewaagd: plaatje in PowerPoint geprakt en een paar pijlen over het horloge getrokken, afmeting bepaald met behulp van onze goede vriend Pythagoras en de schaalverdeling in de foto en dan kom ik tot een kast-diameter van 34.87 mm en met de kroon meegerekenend van 37.11 mm

Nu komt het interpretatie gedeelte / gokje. De kast diameter is afgerond 35 mm - eerlijk gezegd een maat die ik niet eerder ben tegengekomen. Ondanks dat mijn kennis van Russische horloges nagenoeg nul is, maak ik toch de aanname dat de kast diameter niet 35 mm maar 36 mm is en de ogenschijnlijk kleinere maat is een optisch effect / vertekening doordat de foto niet loodrecht op het horloge genomen is. Maar we hebben nu wel de correctiefactor gevonden: 36 / 34.87 = 1.033 en als we deze toepassen vinden we de echte diameter inclusief kroon van 38.31 mm

Deze waarde valt buiten de range van 36 - 38 mm (post #1) en dus zeg ik, vrij naar








*Rare jongens, die Russen*

en neem dan toch maar aan dat de kast 35 mm is, waarmee de gecorrigeerde diameter inclusief kroon uitkomt op *37.25 mm* (Final answer)

Het bovenstaande moet natuurlijk met een korrel zout genomen worden en ik heb absoluut niet de illusie dat deze semi-serieuze aanpak mijn kans op het juiste antwoord en dus de prijs, vergroot heeft ;-)

Succes allemaal,
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Haha, wat een berekening!! 

Ik ga vanavond rond 22u NL-tijd het horloge opmeten en een foto van de uitslag posten!


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

ik wacht allesinds vol spanning af


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Wow, over een close finish gesproken 

Even de twee heren die het dichtst bij kwamen:

vanhessche: 37,38mm
MHe225: 37,25mm

Komt 'ie dan!










vanhessche = +0,07mm
*MHe225 = -0,06mm*

Ofwel, deze Rus gaat naar Texas! 










Met eervolle vermelding voor vanhessche! Had nooit gedacht dat het zo dichtbij elkaar had kunnen zitten!!

Zo zie je maar weer dat de academische aanpak heeft gewerkt ;-)

@Ron, stuur maar effe een pm'etje met adres!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Gefeliciteerd Ron! En goede actie Mart :-!

(mag ik er nog op wijzen dat om nauwkeurig te meten je eigenlijk de uiteinden van de bek van de schuifmaat moet gebruiken, dit zou zomaar 0,02mm kunnen schelen :-d)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Gefeliciteerd Ron! En goede actie Mart :-!
> 
> (mag ik er nog op wijzen dat om nauwkeurig te meten je eigenlijk de uiteinden van de bek van de schuifmaat moet gebruiken, dit zou zomaar 0,02mm kunnen schelen :-d)
> 
> ...


Ben bang dat ik dan krasjes veroorzaak :-d

[edit] Vooruit dan, voor de schuifmaat-experts onder ons ;-)


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Hà gefeliciteerd Ron! Die pythagoras, waar zouden we zijn zonder hem! Veel plezier met het horloge! 

En het was een leuke actie Mart, bedankt.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lester Burnham said:


> .... Zo zie je maar weer dat de academische aanpak heeft gewerkt ;-)





Racka said:


> Hà gefeliciteerd Ron! Die pythagoras, waar zouden we zijn zonder hem!







Nooit gedacht dat opletten tijdens wiskunde nog eens vruchten zou afwerpen :-d

*Alle gekheid op een stokje, dankjulliewel allemaal. Mart natuurlijk voor deze sympathieke actie |> |> en de rest voor de sportieve felicitaties |> Ik ben er nog een beetje beduusd van want ik win nooit wat. Gaaf!*

Trouwens, over 'n close finish gesproken: toen ik nog bij Shell Research in Rijswijk werkte, deed ik elk jaar rond Kerst mee aan de snertloop. Iedereen kon hier winnen en eigenlijk hadden niet-runners of hele langzame runners een grotere kans om te winnen. 
Het parcours had een lengte van 3 km en was in een nabij park uitgezet. Iedere deelnemer moest van te voren een geschatte tijd opgeven en tijdens de loop was het niet toegestaan een horloge mee te nemen. Degene met een finishtijd het dichtst bij de geschatte tijd was de winnaar. In het geval dat er meerdere mensen met dezelfde delta-t waren, dan werd gekeken naar het kleinste relatieve verschil - met andere woorden, de langzaamste loper.

Aangezien ik een redelijk constante loper was, gaf ik elk jaar de gelopen tijd van het voorgaande jaar op en na 4 jaar zat ik slechts 4 seconden van mijn geschatte tijd af (iets onder 13 minuten). De winnaar echter had slechts 1 seconde langzamer gelopen dan geschat ...... Dit blijft natuurlijk een geintje en het is meer geluk dan wijsheid om dit evenement te winnen. Maar toch.

En de naam van het evenement: meestal hadden we snertweer en na afloop was er voor iedereen een kom snert en stokbrood.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Haha, dat is ook een mooie wedstrijdopzet 

Ga me nu niet op ideeen brengen voor de 10000 postings Geef-A-Weg he ;-)

Zal het horloge morgen met plezier opsturen!


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

Verdorie, wel balen, zo op 0,01 mm stranden ... 

Maar felicitatie voor MHe225 en bedankt voor de leuke actie Mart!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Helemaal goed!!

Gefeliciteerd


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Gefeliciteerd! ik zat maar een mm naast...


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Zarya is verzonden 

Geboren in Penza, toen 600km naar Moskou, 2500km naar Nederland en nu weer een stevige 8200km naar de States, echte wereldreiziger!


----------



## Shocked (May 29, 2011)

Dit is het toppunt van wetenschap: als de resultaten van je onderzoek niet passen doe je gewoon een logische gok. En het werkt nog ook.
Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Het heeft blijkbaar toch geholpen, proficiat en veel plezier ermee :-!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Gefeliciteerd Ron! Grappig dat simpelle meetkunde geen goed antwoord opleverd en een gerichte gok wel.








 

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Gefeliciteerd met de uitslag!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Sjors said:


> Gefeliciteerd Ron! Grappig dat simpele meetkunde geen goed antwoord oplevert en een gerichte gok wel.


Toch heeft de meetkunde exercitie vruchten afgeworpen. Zonder al die hoepla was ik tot een diameter van 37.11 mm (-0.20 mm) gekomen en na correctie zat ik slechts 0.06 mm van de diameter af. De gok was: is de kast 35 mm of 36 mm en daar werd ik geholpen door de hint van Mart.

Dankjulliewel allemaal voor de felicitaties en Mart voor het beschikbaar stellen van de prijs en het vlotte verzende. Ik zal uiteraard dierect laten weten als de tikkende wereldreiziger in Houston arriveert.

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

De tikkende wereldreiziger is gezond en wel in Houston aangekomen. Nu nog een keer een foto op locatie maken ..... Voorlopig maar een gewoon plaatje. Ik schreef al eerder, het lukt niet al te bi met mijn wijs-en-schiet camera goede horloge foto's te maken dankzij de niet zo slimme auto-focus functie. Soms lukt het deze voor de gek te houden, maar vaak ook niet. Ik heb 'n stuk of 5 foto's van de Zarya gemaakt en allemaal wazig <| De enige die min of meer gelukt is, is de foto temidden van onze "kleine horloges". Mart meldde al dat dit, zeker voor hedendaagse begrippen een klein horloge is. Klopt, maar het past prima bij "de kleintjes" van onze verzameling: 

vintage Doxa (ca 1960) - beide 34 mm*
Zarya - 35 mm*
Fortis Flieger date - 34 mm*
Seiko Military (SNX431K) - 35 mm*
* kast diameter










Mart, nogmaals dankjewel voor dit horloge |> en jouw sympathieke actie |>

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Mooi om te zien dat het veilig en wel is aangekomen daar!

Je hebt een hele leuke verzameling van kleintjes, denk dat Zarya heel blij zal zijn met die nieuwe broertjes en zusjes ;-)

Veel plezier ermee!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Zo te zien is hij bij een goed baasje terecht gekomen! Veel plezier ermee


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Leuke actie Mart,

ik heb voor alle deelnemers (die niet in Harmelen waren (want die hebben er al een ;-))) een aardigheidje. Wie het wil stuurt me een naam en adres.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Doen hoor mensen, leuk presentje :-!


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Leuke actie Mart,
> 
> ik heb voor alle deelnemers (die niet in Harmelen waren (want die hebben er al een ;-))) een aardigheidje. Wie het wil stuurt me een naam en adres.


Ik heb net m'n gegevens gestuurd, ben benieuwd!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

EricSW said:


> Ik heb net m'n gegevens gestuurd, ben benieuwd!


Same here - gisteren ingestuurd en al een berichtje van meneer Romers terug dat het aardigheidje op weg naar de VS is |> We zijn benieuwd. Deze draad is wat men hier zo mooi aanduidt met _"the gift that keeps giving ......"_ ;-)

Ron


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

Ik heb het pakje deze week ontvangen, een zeer leuke attentie :-!


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Ik heb het ook ontvangen, zeker leuk!

Bedankt Ernie!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Om de bovenstaande post (#41) te citeren: _same here _;-) Ook ik heb het pakje met attenties ontvangen; erg leuk |>

Nu wil ik niet meteen verklappen wat in het pakje zit en de lol bederven van degenen die het nog moeten krijgen; daarom een link naar een deel van de inhoud (nee, niet de DWL - Ernie is wel goed, maar niet gek). Als je dus niet wilt weten wat de verrassing van Ernie is, klik dan niet op deze link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/new-wus-logo-pin-570847.html#post4180938 Hum, heb ik het nu toch verklapt :think:

Ron


----------

